# Questions about Ridge Tahoe



## Bob Andrea (Apr 15, 2009)

I will soon be in The Ridge Tahoe - 2br
Does anyone know the following questions?

I know that there are several bldgs, some of which are, - Terrace, Cascade, Neagle, Plaza... are there more?

Which, if any have air conditioning?
Which, if any have washer/drier's in units?
Which, if any have a view of the Lake?
Which, if any have a view of the Valley?
Which, if any have been updated? 

I Thank You in advance for your help.
Bob


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 15, 2009)

Bob Andrea said:


> I will soon be in The Ridge Tahoe - 2br
> Does anyone know the following questions?
> 
> I know that there are several bldgs, some of which are, - Terrace, Cascade, Neagle, Plaza... are there more?
> ...



I don't believe any of the buildings have AC. It's not really needed up there. We've been twice in July and have been fine without it. It can get downright cold at night on top of the mountain.

I don't believe any of the units are going to have a significant view of the lake. 

We've always been placed in the Plaza, unit on the side towards Carson Valley have a decent view of the valley. At least the one unit we had on that side had a good view. 

I can' speak for the other building but the Plaze building had washer/dryer combo's. I wouldn't be surprised if ever building had them.

I can think of one more building than you have listed and that would be the Tower building.


----------



## Judy (Apr 15, 2009)

The units in the Neagle buildings have washers and dryers.  They have all been updated within the past few years.  The view depends upon which unit you're assigned. Some have valley views; none have views of the lake.  Some are smoking units and some non-smoking.  I've never been there in summer, so don't know about AC.


----------



## Phill12 (Apr 16, 2009)

We go up every fourth of July week and as stated it cools down in afternoon.

 It can get hot during the day in summer but who goes up to sit in the condo all day. Most rooms have couple fans and if not just ask and they will bring you one. We have used the fans a couple times for couple hours and that is it over the years. 

 We own summer at Naegles and prime Tower so we spend different times up there except winters.

 Never been in the Cascades but understand they have washer and dryers too. Only units without are the Terrace and they have washer/dryers on one floor for everyone to use. This is fine but wife likes to run load while we are out so Terrace even on bonus time not for us.


  PHIL


----------



## jlp879 (Jun 19, 2009)

We recently stayed in the Plaza building.  It has been updated in the living room and bedrooms -- new sleep number beds, furniture and TVs.  The kitchen and bathrooms have not updated any fixtures but they have new paint and carpeting.

All the Ridge Tahoe buildings except Terrace and Cascade have in-unit laundry facilties.

As part of the updating done in the Plaza building, all units now have a portable air conditioner.  

Most Ridge Tahoe buildings offer valley views.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 19, 2009)

SOFTBALLDAD3 said:


> We go up every fourth of July week and as stated it cools down in afternoon.
> 
> It can get hot during the day in summer but who goes up to sit in the condo all day. Most rooms have couple fans and if not just ask and they will bring you one. We have used the fans a couple times for couple hours and that is it over the years.
> 
> ...




You've answered a question I had about a recent exchange I made into The Ridge. We've always been in the Plaza building and we've always had a washer/dryer combo. I was a little confused when our exchange reservation for next July stated in bold type no washer/dryer. I assume that means that we'll be in the Terrace building next year.

I much prefer to have the wahser/dryer in the unit but, it was a really good exchange of a 1 bedroom Branson week for a 2 bedroom July Ridge week and I couldn't pass it up. I've learned that it's best to get up early and do the laundry while having a bowel of ceral or surfing the internet. Most people seem to want to do their laundry at night so there's not as much difficulty getting a machine in the morning. I don't mind sharing washing machines so long as people don't go off and forget they've got a load in the washer or dryer. To many times I've seen laundry just sit there for hours on end without the owner coming to finish it up. It's unfortunate that people can be so inconsiderate of other guests needs. Personally, I'll use my cell phone and set an alarm to remind me to go check the laundry. That way I get it done, get out of the way and get on with my day.


----------



## Phill12 (Jun 19, 2009)

dougp26364 said:


> You've answered a question I had about a recent exchange I made into The Ridge. We've always been in the Plaza building and we've always had a washer/dryer combo. I was a little confused when our exchange reservation for next July stated in bold type no washer/dryer. I assume that means that we'll be in the Terrace building next year.



 Doug your right that it sounds like the Terrace. At checkin you can always ask if chance for different building. You just never know until you ask. 

 PHIL


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 19, 2009)

SOFTBALLDAD3 said:


> Doug your right that it sounds like the Terrace. At checkin you can always ask if chance for different building. You just never know until you ask.
> 
> PHIL



I'm never very particular. Something different from the Plaze might be a nice change from what we've had in the past. Washing laundry in the morning really doesn't bother me and, the community machines are usually larger, so that means only doing laundry two or three times during the week rather than nightly like I'll do with the smaller machines that you typically find in the units.


----------



## Phill12 (Jun 20, 2009)

I just thought of a question I don't believe has ever come up.

 I just remembered last year when we stayed in our Tower unit the washer/dryer was in bathroom area of second bedroom. 

 That is no big deal but if we were to split our unit and rent the one bedroom/studio side they would have the washer/dryer and not us!  

 Any other buildings like this also?  


 I know our Naegle can not be broken up {not a lock-off} but even there the washer/dryer is just off the kitchen area!


 PHIL


----------



## jfk123 (Jun 25, 2009)

We own three weeks at the Ridge Resort Tower Building.  The lock-off unit does not have the washer and dryer.  They are in the bathroom that does not lock off.


----------



## Phill12 (Jun 27, 2009)

jfk123 said:


> We own three weeks at the Ridge Resort Tower Building.  The lock-off unit does not have the washer and dryer.  They are in the bathroom that does not lock off.



We were some of the first owners when they were still building the Tower before leaving timesharing for ten years and yes you are right about the location! :annoyed: 

 My wife reminded me the reason we never asked the Ridge was while there we did find it was in the main bedroom. Problem was that the second bedroom was much nicer and we stayed in it and not the master bedroom. 

 I BAD!  

 PHIL


----------



## ecwinch (Jul 15, 2009)

jlp879 said:


> We recently stayed in the Plaza building.  It has been updated in the living room and bedrooms -- new sleep number beds, furniture and TVs.  The kitchen and bathrooms have not updated any fixtures but they have new paint and carpeting.
> 
> All the Ridge Tahoe buildings except Terrace and Cascade have in-unit laundry facilties.
> 
> ...



I have already decided that I am in the worst unit in the Plaza building (right next to the Tennis Courts), so it is natural that I cannot find the portable AC unit. Unless this is tongue in cheek are you are referring to the fan. But the weather has been great so no need.

Also, the resort does have wireless internet, at $10 a day or $40 for the week. Only problem is that is the price per computer or device. You cannot log off of one computer and then let someone else use the login/password you established on their computer. 

So for a family that may have multiple computers, internet access can get a little expensive. I have two teens, and if they cannot "chat" with their friends at night, they get a little testy.


----------



## fillde (Jul 18, 2009)

*The Question.*

I will be staying July 4, 2010 at the Ridge in Tahoe. What is the definitive answer to, "What building should I request".  I don't mind stairs or walking. Kids are grown up. Thanks.


----------



## Phill12 (Jul 18, 2009)

fillde said:


> I will be staying July 4, 2010 at the Ridge in Tahoe. What is the definitive answer to, "What building should I request".  I don't mind stairs or walking. Kids are grown up. Thanks.



 We also will be there on July 4th week but this year we have our Tower unit!:whoopie: 

 The most two ask for are Naegle and Tower for many reasons but all the buildings are nice so it depends what your family likes. 

 The Naegles have the large patio's with gas bar-b-ques for those steaks. Also unless things change the renovations of the Kitchens and bathrooms should be well underway by next July 4th if not done in the Naegles. I asked the maintenance dept staff that I see every year and was told it is still set to start soon after summer season ends!

 The only warning I would give to anyone staying at the Ridge is unless you have no problem with stairs do not except floor one in Naegle building 12. I would think building 10 and 11 would be same but not sure. The units are the same but no elevator to floor one. 


 PHIL


----------



## fillde (Jul 18, 2009)

*So*

Naegle or tower is the way to go. Thanks Phil. By the way , I've been told my elevator doesn't go to the top floor.


----------



## Phill12 (Jul 19, 2009)

fillde said:


> Naegle or tower is the way to go. Thanks Phil. By the way , I've been told my elevator doesn't go to the top floor.



 Sounds like you have been talking to my wife too!:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

 PHIL


----------



## jlp879 (Jul 27, 2009)

ecwinch said:


> I have already decided that I am in the worst unit in the Plaza building (right next to the Tennis Courts), so it is natural that I cannot find the portable AC unit. Unless this is tongue in cheek are you are referring to the fan. But the weather has been great so no need.



Well, we had a large appliance that looked like a portable air conditioner.  We never actually turned it on, but I guess it could have been a fan.

For internet fixes, we sent our kids to the registration area where there are two free terminals for people to use.


----------



## korndoc (Jul 31, 2009)

The Tower unit is right across from the main clubhouse.  Very handy after a massage or a workout at the gym.  Also, except for Naegle, all the other buildings are down the hill from the clubhouse, so the walk could be a nuisance.

Traded a lock-off unit for a 1 bedroom at the Tower Bldg in May and loved it.  Unit was quite large and comfortable.  

Jeff


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 31, 2009)

jlp879 said:


> Well, we had a large appliance that looked like a portable air conditioner.  We never actually turned it on, but I guess it could have been a fan.
> 
> For internet fixes, we sent our kids to the registration area where there are two free terminals for people to use.



Sounds more like a swamp cooler. There was a mini-swamp cooler in our unit at Grand Timber Lodge in Breckenridge. It was the first time I'd ever seen one that was portable.

Did it look something like this?


----------



## Phill12 (Jul 31, 2009)

jlp879 said:


> Well, we had a large appliance that looked like a portable air conditioner.  We never actually turned it on, but I guess it could have been a fan.
> 
> For internet fixes, we sent our kids to the registration area where there are two free terminals for people to use.



 Ridge has no air conditioners at all!

 You couldn't mistake a fan because they are more like desk fans and work well but as said before we have only used them couple times over the years.

 I was talking to one of the maintenence guys I see every time up and he told me they talked about adding air condition few years ago but it would cost a bundle of money and just not worth it. 

 PHIL


----------



## ecwinch (Aug 1, 2009)

dougp26364 said:


> Sounds more like a swamp cooler. There was a mini-swamp cooler in our unit at Grand Timber Lodge in Breckenridge. It was the first time I'd ever seen one that was portable.
> 
> Did it look something like this?



No, I only had a fan. After I saw the original post I replied to, I searched all over the unit. Nothing like that.

When we were at Streamside they had swamp cooler's you mention. But not at Ridge. Which is why I questioned it.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 2, 2009)

SOFTBALLDAD3 said:


> Ridge has no air conditioners at all!
> 
> You couldn't mistake a fan because they are more like desk fans and work well but as said before we have only used them couple times over the years.
> 
> ...



I tend to agree with the maintenance man. We've been to The Ridge twice and Ridge Crest once. Two trips were in July while one was the end of May first of June. We did fine leaving the windows open.

For that matter we were recently at Grand Timber Lodge in Breckenridge, which does not have airconditioning either. The first day our unit was stuffy because we arrived early evening and the unit had been closed up all day. The next morning we bought a box fan (resort probably would have provided one but we didn't ask) and kept the windows open 24/7. After that first night we never really needed AC at Grand Timber Lodge either. 

It's really not a big deal if you're up on a mountain and leave the windows open. It you close your windows and allow the unit to heat up, then it could be an issue.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 24, 2009)

*Difference in Ridge Tahoe with II RGT (no pineapple) vs. RT2 (with pineapple)?*

Deleted post as I found answer in another post.  Sorry.


----------

